# Tumbling an iron pontil



## Bottleman (Jan 16, 2006)

I just got a nice pontiled Eagle Works Philada with all of the graphite remaining. I want to tumble it and also keep the pontil intact but was wondering how to do this. I usually just stick them in there and let it come off but I would like to try to save this one. I herd a while back about sticking a rubber ball between the pontil and the stopper? Any help would appreciated. 

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Jan 16, 2006)

Tom,

       The first thing that came to my mind was masking it. Using a double or triple layer of Duct tape might just work. 

 BA


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 16, 2006)

If it's really a nice graphite pontil, you might want to use both a ball, as mentioned, and masking tape or similar tape that should hold up when wet. Usually I use masking tape or nylon-filiment packing tape.

 Good luck!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

I put finger nail polish and then duct tape. Finger nail polish is darn near bullit proof and comes off easely with acitone. Adding a ball after the duct tape sould do it.


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I will let you know how it turns out.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 16, 2006)

i use silputty and form it to the base and then use a small rubber ball or other pieces of the silputty from before to hold the new stuff in place so it rest on the fingers and holds it tight. i did post somethng with pictures a while back on this subjuct, but thats what i do, and it works great,good luck

 rick kern


----------



## slimdigger (Jan 16, 2006)

A friend of mine who collects pontiled sodas uses a golf ball. It has worked excellent on the bottles he has tumbled.


----------

